# Walnut Crotch Bowl



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

While at the Woodworking Show, someone in the GCWA started turning this piece of wood and abandoned it. During cleanup I removed it from the trash and here it is. I guess because it was irregular grain, someone did not know how to deal with torn grain. "One persons trash is another persons treasure...." Finish is one heavy coat of Waterlox and then wiped with a paper towel


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice find and Great save!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful! Great work Mrs Linda!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice job LL !!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow - love the grain. Great job.


----------

